# pronunciation "c" and "j"



## badgrammar

Merhabalar! 

Normally, in Turkish, we do not see the letter "j", whose sound is represented by the letter "c".  So a word like "_c_eviri" (translation) is pronounced "_j_eviri", more or less (according to the English alphabet).

But tonight I saw after a film the word "jenerik", which I assume comes from the French "generique", meaning the credits at the end of a film.

But why would this be spelled with a "j" and not with a "c", if the sound is an equivalent one?  Is it because it is a word that comes from French, or because if we see the letter "j" it is pronounced differently from the letter "c"?  Do foreigners have a hard time correctly pronouncing the Turkish "c" sound?  Is it like the English "j", but a little different?  More like the French "J" in "Jean" or "G" in Giselle" ?  Or like English's "J" in "John" and in "generous"? 

Simdiden tesekkürler!


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish;
the letter *c* sounds like: *ge*nius giant chain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">
the letter *ç* sonds like: *ch*arming cheap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *g*iant chain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">
the letter *ç* sonds like: *ch*arming cheap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *Ge*rman 
the letter *ç* sonds like: *ch*arming cheap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">
the letter *ç* sonds like: *ch*arming cheap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *g*iant chain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">
the letter *ç* sonds like: *ch*arming cheap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*ain 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict">

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*" target="WRdict"> or *ch*eap 

the letter *j* sounds like: *G*erminal [Fr] or *g*ilet [Fr] or *g*enerique [Fr] as you mentioned. 
But not like *g*agner [Fr] or *g*uante [Fr] (a,o,u factors)

In Turkish, the words contains the letter *j *definitely come from another language. Most of them come from French. 
Gendarme [Fr] > Jandarma [Tr], Gélatine [Fr] > Jelatin [Tr], etc...
------------------------------------------------------------------
Addition: 
the letter *ş* sounds like: *ch*acun [Fr] or *ch*ez [Fr] or *ch*omage [Fr] or *ch*ien [Fr] or *ch*ute [Fr]. Shortly: Turkish *ş = *French* ch*


----------



## badgrammar

Ok, so it sounds like the "j" is more of an aspirated sound than the regular "c"?  That makes sense, I can hear what the difference would be between "_j_andarma" and "_c_ami", for example.

Sagol Ukuca!


----------



## Aldin

Turkish phoneme C in IPA [ʤ] and J[ʒ]


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Ok, so it sounds like the "j" is more of an aspirated sound than the regular "c"? That makes sense, I can hear what the difference would be between "_j_andarma" and "_c_ami", for example.
> 
> Sagol Ukuca!


 
Note that in some areas of Turkey, the words that begin with the letter j are pronunced like they begin with c. The pronunciation of those two letters is not very distinctive in spoken Turkish. So don't worry about that.

You seem to know much about Turkish.


----------



## arugunu

But also that would be nice to warn you about something.
If you pronounce "jandarma" like "candarma", you might get laughed at. Because it sounds a bit funny : )))
So i guess that would be more apt. if you pay attention to the difference between those letters.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

arugunu said:
			
		

> But also that would be nice to warn you about something.
> If you pronounce "jandarma" like "candarma", you might get laughed at. Because it sounds a bit funny : )))
> So i guess that would be more apt. if you pay attention to the difference between those letters.


 
Right, _candarma_ is a special example. It's known that rural people pronouce that way. But it's still not very distinctive if you don't try to pronounce these letters hardly so I mean if you just say it fast, that makes almost no difference.

For instance, we have a digital TV platform called DIGITURK. So how would you pronounce this? Some say dijiturk and some say diciturk. Because DIGITURK is written in English, it's not wrong to say diciturk. And because _digi_ is the short for digital which we say dijital in Turkish, it's also correct to say dijiturk.


----------



## yavuzotar

badgrammar said:


> Merhabalar!
> Normally, in Turkish, we do not see the letter "j", whose sound is represented by the letter "c".  So a word like "_c_eviri" (translation) is pronounced "_j_eviri", more or less (according to the English alphabet).
> 
> But tonight I saw after a film the word "jenerik", which I assume comes from the French "generique", meaning the credits at the end of a film.



Being a new member here I was casually perusing the earlier posts and having seen your post, here is a few notes from me:

1- As  noted in the replies of other respondents to your post, the example "ceviri" is incorrectly spelled. The correct spelling is "çeviri" (English "ch") and therefore cannot be taken as supportive for this particular argument.

2- You are right in being at a loss to understand "c/j" sounds in Western loanwords in Turkish. I am too. Complication arises not only "c/j" but sometimes the original "g" is preserved. A funny example is re. *geo-*:

  Western "*g*eo-*g*raphy" > Turkish "*c*o*ğ*rafya", 
  Western "*g*eo-lo*g*y" > Turkish "*j*eolo*j*i",
  Western "*g*eo-metry" > Turkish "*g*eometri".

  The reason is, maybe the Turkish Language Association during those hectic days of transforming the language in the thirties, was a bit "hasty" in trying to find a quick-and-dirty solution for translating foreign sounds, among other problems they had to deal with. 

best regards


----------



## seyif

yavuzotar said:


> Western "*g*eo-*g*raphy" > Turkish "*c*o*ğ*rafya",
> Western "*g*eo-lo*g*y" > Turkish "*j*eolo*j*i",
> Western "*g*eo-metry" > Turkish "*g*eometri".
> 
> The reason is, maybe the Turkish Language Association during those hectic days of transforming the language in the thirties, was a bit "hasty" in trying to find a quick-and-dirty solution for translating foreign sounds, among other problems they had to deal with.
> 
> best regards



I think the fact is a little bit different. It most time depends on that from which language Turkish got  that word. For example "geometri" is directly from Greek reading. In Greek "g"s are read as"g". Usually "j" reading are from French using. I mean if it is read as "j" in French and as "c" in English, and if we read as "j" not as "c", reading of that word is from French.


----------



## yavuzotar

seyif said:


> I think the fact is a little bit different. It most time depends on that from which language Turkish got  that word. For example "geometri" is directly from Greek reading. In Greek "g"s are read as"g". Usually "j" reading are from French using. I mean if it is read as "j" in French and as "c" in English, and if we read as "j" not as "c", reading of that word is from French.



You may be quite right; but, one wonders, why did we select one word from Greek, the other from French, and another from English while we could make our selection all from the original source, Greek, that is... as we did (much later, to be sincere) in "gerontoloji".

But as is implicated in the original posting confusion still goes on, we say "jeotermal", "jenital", and some of us say "jen", some of us "gen".

This still is an unsolved funny puzzle, but after all, isn't this thing called  language a puzzle anyway?

Thank you for raising this interesting point to a higher level of intellectual debate Seyif. Turkish has so many idiosyncracies which are fun to discuss.


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

If I may interject, even though I am a Spanish speaking person, the Turkish "j" sounds like the "s" in "division" or in "usual," or "casual," or the "g" in "genre," and the Turkish "c" sounds like the "j" or the "dg" in "judge", or the "g" in "Gerald" or in "Georgetown."

Is that clear now? 

Saludos


----------



## Omarios

> For example "geometri" is directly from Greek reading. In Greek "g"s are read as"g". Usually "j" reading are from French using. I mean if it is read as "j" in French and as "c" in English, and if we read as "j" not as "c", reading of that word is from French.



Some minor nitpicking: it's perfectly true that the source language was considered for the transcriptions. However, borrowing directly from Greek would have given "yeoğrafya" (in fact it's from German Geographie, and Greek g before front vowels is always a Tr Y.)


----------



## seyif

Omarios said:


> Some minor nitpicking: it's perfectly true that the source language was considered for the transcriptions. However, borrowing directly from Greek would have given "yeoğrafya" (in fact it's from German Geographie, and Greek g before front vowels is always a Tr Y.)



Dear Omarios,

G is read as y in modern Greek. Ancient Greeks read it as "g"(At least we believe in that). I think some technical terms is settled down how it is read in ancient. Think of how Latin got the Greek words. Maybe I am wrong...


----------



## Rallino

That, oooor maybe we got it from Italians! 

In Italian the word is "Geografia", and is pronunced: *Ceografiya* in Turkish. That one, I think, is the closest one so far. But I am not a linguist, of course, so..


----------

